# Xft für Mozilla/Firefox?



## marcoX (25. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen, dass für eine korrekte Schrift im Mozilla/Firefox *GTK2 + Xft*
benötigt wird!

Nun GTK2 ist ja installiert, aber *Xtf*? Woher bekommt man das?
Hab schon gesucht, ja, ja hab ich ...     , aber nirgendwo gefunden!   

Marco


----------



## gothic ghost (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *Hallo,
> ich habe gelesen, dass für eine korrekte Schrift im Mozilla/Firefox GTK2 + Xft
> benötigt wird!
> ...


hier zum Beispiel  ;-)
und hier ist alles komplett 
unter Downloads > Linux  -))


----------



## marcoX (26. März 2004)

hmm ... ich bekomms nicht hin!


----------



## JohannesR (26. März 2004)

_Was_ bekommst du nicht hin?
Du solltest uns schon sagen, woran du scheiterst, sonst können wir dir nicht helfen!


----------



## marcoX (26. März 2004)

mal eine kleine Frage. Wenn ich bei rpmseek.com nach freetype-devel suche
(wird von Xft benötigt) erscheint nichts für SuSE. 
RedHat
Alt Linux
Ximian
Mandrake
Mandrake Cooker
Fedore Core 
usw. ...

Kann ich da irgend was nehmen oder gehts dann mit SuSE nicht?

Marco


----------



## Vitei (27. März 2004)

Ich hatte bei SuSE nur selten Probleme mit Madrake oder Alt Linux RPM-Paketen. Versuch mal zuerst mit denen.

Gruß


----------



## marcoX (27. März 2004)

So, jetzt hats geklapt! 

MfG
Marco


----------

